# Silicone mold for hard candy lollipops



## jklapperich

Does anyone have a good source for a mold for hard candy lollipops in the shape of a bee, comb, or skep? There seem to be plenty out there for chocolate, but not for hard candy. Any hard candy makers out there use something different?


----------



## CrMax

would be simple enough to make your own. I make molds for all kinds of stuff. just research food safe silicone molds.


----------



## Harley Craig

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=silicone+mold+bee


----------



## jklapperich

I am quickly learning that almost everything to do with beekeeping turns into a DIY project!


----------



## Hive Onthehill

Jk try reaching out to one of the larger maple suppliers.. (lapierre for example)..I make hard maple candies as well as some honey candies now but I simply use the same molds for both.. yes it would be nice to have a mold geared towards honey and bees as well as maple..

Good luck


----------

